# Need info on HP 1fT2 CPU



## Chiptech81 (Feb 8, 2012)

Just going through my cpu's and come across a HP 1FT2 8008-9510019 processor, can anyone shed some info on it?


----------



## samuel-a (Feb 8, 2012)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=HP+1FT2

1St result


----------



## Claudie (Feb 8, 2012)

samuel-a said:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=HP+1FT2
> 
> 1St result



How did you do that? :shock:


----------



## jimdoc (Feb 8, 2012)

Shor comes up before this forum for gold refining;

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=gold+refining


----------



## Geo (Feb 8, 2012)

thats pretty cool.

:lol: and i get the point.


----------



## samuel-a (Feb 8, 2012)

Claudie said:


> How did you do that?



http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Let+me+google+that+for+you


----------



## kuma (Feb 8, 2012)

samuel-a said:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=HP+1FT2
> 
> 1St result



That just made me crease! :lol:


----------



## Chiptech81 (Feb 8, 2012)

Wow there are some clever people on here.....


----------



## Chiptech81 (Feb 8, 2012)

Is it best to sell them on ebay as they are or refine them?

All these people on here in the business of refining, has anyone compiled a list of typical gold yields from computer processors?

Alot of people talk about how they do things, what they use etc but when it comes down to a direct question about gold content, the replies are like politicians waffle.


----------



## Geo (Feb 8, 2012)

its a question that has no suitable answer for the purposes of refining. you can look up the specs. on any one CPU and find the amounts of all material used in its makeup, but in practice you cant get the same amount back out of it. you can refine the exact same type CPU several times and come out with different amounts each time. variations on enviroment and equipment and process make it impossible for refiner A and refiner B to come to the same weight. 

too, and you may chuckle at this but i swear by it. i used to do alot of prospecting and some mining and used to stress over the loss of gold over the riffles in my sluice or flakes from my pan until an old miner told me that i shouldnt worry about that part and when i ask him why, he told me "its the angels part" and then he said "you can never get it all". 

if you want to refine CPU's then refine them the best you can and if the numbers come back over your expectations call it a winfall but if it comes back lower, dont stress it because its just the angels part.


----------



## kuma (Feb 8, 2012)

Hello Chiptech , how are tricks?
I hope your well!



Chiptech81 said:


> Wow there are some clever people on here.....



You've got to see the funny side of that one chief! :lol: 
The real irony for me is that the _'lmgtfy'_ link is what was on your thread , when I got back from looking on google for you , :roll: 
CPU-Galaxy have some 8008's detailed , although I'm unsure if they're what your looking for ;

http://tinyurl.com/7bbzmpe

There's no *magic list of the gold content inside different processors as there are way too many variables , having said that , there is one floating about (scribd ?) , but it's said to be wildly inaccurate and over optimistic.
As you say , ebay might be the way to go , it all depends on what you are looking for from your processors wether it's quick cash or a great learning experience , :roll: 
All the best with it , and kind regards ,
Chris :mrgreen:

(Edited for clarity)


----------



## niteliteone (Feb 8, 2012)

Haven't seen any 1ft2's but they seem to be very similar to the pair of 1FT8's I have.
I will be processing them sometime next month and I am expecting/hoping for .5g total for the pair.

Hope this helps
Tom C.


----------



## lazersteve (Feb 9, 2012)

Now someone needs to develop a site for those noob entitlement refiners:

lmrtfy.com = let me refine that for you (.com) 

and a sister site for those that insist they can do it themselves, but don't really have a clue:

lmfysu.com = let me fix your screw up (.com)

and one more

lmspfyta.com = let me spoon feed you the answer (.com)

Sorry I couldn't resist. :twisted: 

One day there will be an app that does everything for you and then anyone can design their own app to do everything they don't want to have to do themselves !!???

Steve


----------



## Chiptech81 (Feb 9, 2012)

Geo, Kuma - thanks for your replies
Steve - well anyway :twisted: 

I have no intention of refining the cpu's myself, i don't have the equipment, knowledge or patience to be honest. I just came on this forum to find out information about expected gold qty's to make sure i don't get stung by a refinery. 
I can get this stuff for free and would rather do something than nothing with it. I have experience with PM as i have being dealing in scrap gold jewellery etc for 5 years, made a tidy sum and its easy to do.
I have contacts with refineries in e-scrap in UK, whenever i email them the list of processors they all say they have record sheets from previous tests to work out the gold qty expected. I wondered if this sort of info was available freely on the net, i've searched high and low and found nothing.
A refiner i use for my jewellery said that they can deal with pins and heat plate of the cpu but not the whole lot (i assume the ceramic body), would it make sense to remove the pins and plates from cpu's?


----------



## jimdoc (Feb 9, 2012)

Your best bet is Ebay. People buying gold on Ebay don't seem to use their brain, or maybe they don't have one? Also if you have any older collectible CPUs you may be surprised with what some of that stuff brings on Ebay. I myself hate selling on Ebay, so I don't and haven't for many years now.

Jim


----------



## nickvc (Feb 9, 2012)

Chiptech as your UK based if you come to Birmingham send me a PM and we can have a meet and discuss the best way forward for you. I'm no expert on e scrap but understand most of the processes to recover and refine it and have over the years reclaimed from tons of plated scrap.
If as you say you can get this e scrap for free you can't really lose which ever route you choose to go down, you can sell as is to the buyers who you know or we can try to see if there really is enough value there to recover and refine.
The companies you have contacted have spent thousands on assays and have years of actual returns that they base their pricing on and I can't say I blame them for been secretive after they spent their own money to get this data, if the roles where reversed would you freely give out this expensively obtained data?
Some material is very easy to recover the gold,fingers and pins, some is near impossible except to those with the right equipment, such as whole boards, most members cherry pick the easier material to refine themselves and sell the rest to the big boys.
This end of the business bears little relationship to the jewellery scrap where a hallmark gives a definitive amount simply by multiplying the weight by the assay but there's still money to be made but with a lot more work hence the lower returns you typically see for this material against karat scrap.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 9, 2012)

Chiptech81 said:


> they all say they have record sheets from previous tests to work out the gold qty expected. I wondered if this sort of info was available freely on the net, i've searched high and low and found nothing.


You searched "high and low" and found nothing? Sounds like you're trying to find lmspfyta.com .So here,look at the *FIRST* hit
http://lmgtfy.com/?q=cpu+gold+yields#
More times than I can count,newbies come here with a bunch of cpus they bought,because of false info they got by reading that chart,then they try to recover the gold with no assistance or experience,and we have to send them to lmfysu.com .
There is a site called PCmech.com.They have great advice on how to avoid getting LGMTFY.It should be madatory reading for everyone that joins this,or any other forum. 
http://www.pcmech.com/article/how-to-avoid-lmgtfy/


----------



## Chiptech81 (Feb 9, 2012)

proves you don't read the posts on here aswell, i said i never paid for these cpu's and putting links to that site, yeah already been done.........!
This site gets less welcoming by the day, i can't wait for tomorrow.
Seriously you so called experts on here complaining about newbie's


----------



## samuel-a (Feb 9, 2012)

Chiptech81 said:


> proves you don't read the posts on here aswell, i said i never paid for these cpu's and putting links to that site, yeah already been done.........!
> This site gets less welcoming by the day, i can't wait for tomorrow.
> Seriously you so called experts on here complaining about newbie's



Chiptech81
There was no intetion to offend you.
It's just that you never specified what kind of info you seek in you first post... Naturally, when general info is wanted, google is the best choice to look.
Sometimes people forget about it... happens...

Me, and i'm sure others, keep records of yields from different components, but that doesn't mean i'm gonna share them, sometime i do, sometime i don't.
What's best in this forum, that you can learn how to do it your self, and that's the point.
Here's a good start for you, even if it for analytical purposes rather then processing a stream of the same kind:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQ_R8Gr26kk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hv4CcaTVJqY

Also, the forum is stacked with info on recovering gold out of ceramic cpu's


----------



## lazersteve (Feb 9, 2012)

Chiptech81 said:


> ...
> Steve - well anyway :twisted:
> 
> ...



I hope you didn't get offended by my post, it was not meant against you or anyone else directly. I just thought it was funny how there is a site that actually types your search into Google for you and decided to have a little fun with it is all.

Steve


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 9, 2012)

Chiptech81 said:


> proves you don't read the posts on here aswell, i said i never paid for these cpu's


No where did I say that you did pay for them.I was merely pointing out,that the chart that I referenced is all over the internet,and could be found with very great ease.The chart is even on this forum in many places.
After that comment I was simply pointing out facts,not about you personally,just in general.What I said is very true and real,we get an incredible amount of new members every day,that ask redundant questions,without taking a small moment to look for the answer.Most new members only join the forum because they have a question and they are looking for a quick answer "spoon fed" to them,and the vast majority has the same question,"how do I get the gold off?" So don't take it personal,try to see it from our side also.
As for the chart.....reguardless of where you look,I highly doubt you will ever find an accurate yields list.Most of us keep that information to ourselves,and for good reason.The best advice I could give you is to sell them on ebay.You will most likely get top dollar for them,and in some cases you may get much more than the actual gold content.
On a side note,
In case you are wondering,yes there was a time when I was new to the forum and had questions.However when I joined the forum,it was not what it is today.And there was no such thing as a reliable website,before GRF.So unless someone was kind enough to take your hand,there was no way for you to learn,what is on here now for free.I hope you understand now.I wasn't being mean.


----------



## Chiptech81 (Feb 9, 2012)

I think from joining this forum i've got off on the wrong foot, so i apologies to all, i've had one of them shit wks...


----------



## lazersteve (Feb 9, 2012)

This thread made me think that if the forum is like a Gold Refining University, then when noobs come on and ask the questions that get them razzed it is like a fraternity at the university, complete with initiation. I have to admit, sometimes the whole bunch can be a bit obnoxious, myself included.

I happy to see you saw the humor in all of this and didn't jump ship after your first test of the waters (and subsequent hazing... sorry again 8) ). I'm sure you are going to fit right in. Remember, no matter how experienced *anyone* seems, they too were a total noob at one point in time. Keep your nose to the grindstone and you'll be pouring shiney gold bars of your own in no time and helping to razz the latest batch of noobs!!!

Welcome to the forum.

Steve


----------

